# Google findet "Vision Communication GmbH" auf antispam.de. Ich nicht?!?



## Deneb (24 August 2007)

Wie kann das kommen?

Ich hatte bei Google "Vision Communication GmbH" mit den "Düddelchen" eingegeben. Hier hab ich's mit und ohne probiert und nichts gefunden. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## webwatcher (24 August 2007)

*AW: Google findet "Vision Communication GmbH" auf antispam.de. Ich nicht?!?*

Aus ähnlichen Gründen wie bei Antispam

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16836

weitere Diskussionen/Erklärungen  gibt  aus rechtlichen Gründen z.Z. nicht


----------

